

Git-commander simple cli - haruair
https://github.com/golbin/git-commander

======
golbin
Thanks to post here. :-)

One thing the main purpose is to make staging and unstaging easily when doing
terminal jobs. And I made it just for fun, but I think it's useful to me at
least. :-)

